# how to get silver fox with out having 2 silver foxes?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

can you get it form black and tans? i love this colour as well as black and tans, 
at work current have 
broken dove tan
Broken black and tan
Broken choclate
Broken black
and whatever colour patch is (photos in my other posts)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Silvering is a separate gene, I'm pretty sure. You'd need a mousie that carries it as I think it's recessive Try this site:

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/III.html


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A silver fox is different to silvering Moustress; silver fox is the NMC standardised name for a fox mouse. It's the same as the rabbit name for a white bellied black, blue, chocolate or lilac.

PPVallhunds, you need at least one mouse with the chinchilla gene to breed with your black tans, then you need to breed the resulting tan babies together to get foxes. A black silver fox is a black tan with the chin gene.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> Silvering is a separate gene, I'm pretty sure. You'd need a mousie that carries it as I think it's recessive Try this site:
> 
> http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/III.html


I hadn't seen those pics before moustress.The mouse that is being called silver brown looks not even remotely like one.It looks like some sort of diluted agouti.Silver browns are a rich chocolatey colour with very obvious silver hairs that stand out clearly.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, shame i dont know anyone with chinchilla ones


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those wacky Finns; still, gotta luv 'em.


----------

